

What Places Have the Worst Commutes? - tptacek
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/map_of_the_week/2013/03/longest_commutes_drive_times_by_zip_code_map.html

======
tptacek
Immediate interesting conclusion is that traffic conditions often aren't as
important as average distance from workplace.

